# News zealand immig



## ark389 (Jan 9, 2013)

i have one question??

my husband he has degree bachelor of commerce can i claim point for him?


----------



## sa2nz (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi ark389,

Yes, have a look at The NZ immigration website and the points indicator.


----------



## ark389 (Jan 9, 2013)

thank you sa2nz....

sir,
i m dialysis register nurse i have around seven year experience . but i m not register in new zealand, can i claim points for a qualification in one of the areas of absolute skills shortage?


----------

